# MSI R7970 Lightning Edition erreicht 1,8GHz!



## Fatalii (21. März 2012)

MSI stellte vor wenigen Tagen die R7970 Lightning vor. Durch besonders hochwertige Komponenten im Bereich Spannungsversorgung, soll die Karte neue Bestmarken setzen.
Die komplett digitale PWM-Spannungsversorgung, der GPU-Reactor und die beiden 8Pin PCIe Anschlüse sollen genug Spannung (Leistung) zur Verfügung stellen, die zugleich durch 
eine besonders effiziente Glättung glänzen soll. Ein OC-LN2 BIOS soll im Vergleich zum Standard BIOS keine Spannungs- und Taktbeschränkungen bieten. Soviel zu der Theorie!

Die Praxis ist noch beeindruckender:
Dass MSI es nicht nehmen lässt dieses demonstrieren zu lassen, wird durch die Ergebnisse des schwedischen Overclockers "Elmor" deutlich. Elmor konnte mit der (vermutlich) LN2 
gekühlten R7970 jeweils 1,8GHz GPU-Takt und 1,925GHz Speichertakt erreichen; bei einer Spannung von 1,7V. Mit diesen Einstellungen ließ er den 3DMark11 im Performance-Modus 
laufen und erreichte sage und schreibe 15035 Punkte. Dieses Ergebnis lässt auf den einen oder anderen Rekord nach dem Verkaufsstart hoffen. Der CPU-Takt von 5,2GHz sorgte
wohl dafür, dass Andre Yangs Rekord vorerst bestehen bleibt.

Die Karte ist aktuell noch nicht lieferbar, jedoch listen 2 Shops, einer aus den Niederlanden und einer aus Großbritanien, die Karte für ca. 600€. MSI gibt an, dass die Karte 
mit einer UVP von 599€ ab Ende März in den Handel kommen soll.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MvOFQYGbXSY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Quellen:
Fudzilla; Tweak PC; Tom´s Hardware (Preis und Verkaufsstart); R7970 im Preisvergleich;
MSI R7970 auf der MSI Homepage; Review bei HardwareHeaven

Meinung des Autors:
Ich persönlich habe mich in diese Karte verliebt und werde sie mir definitiv zulegen. Nunja die Ergebnisse sind klasse, das Review bei HardwareHeaven liest sich super 
und ich hoffe auf einen tollen Test hier bei PCGH und im PCGHX (@XTC: Kommst du an die Karte ran? Ist etwas geplant?). Natürlich werde ich auch selbst Hand anlegen
und berichten. Letzten Endes bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass MSI bei dieser Karte eine Art Cherrypickung betreibt, sodass nur GPUs verwendet werden, die nicht schon bei
1500MHz schlapp machen. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## streetjumper16 (21. März 2012)

Joa ich hab mich auch in die Karte verliebt 
Aber die News gibt es schon etwas länger 

1,8GHz ist einfach nur GEIL Der Speichertakt ist ja nichts besonderes aber das Teil geht ordentlich ab 
Und dazu schaut sie auch noch echt gut aus 

Nur der Preis wird sehr hoch sein denke ich!


----------



## Fatalii (21. März 2012)

Die Nachricht an sich ist schon etwas her, aber hier fand sie noch keine Erwähnung auf der Hauptseite und bei den User News.
Ergo konnte ich mir die News nicht verkneifen.

MfG


----------



## streetjumper16 (21. März 2012)

Ich bin am überlegen ob ich meine verkaufen soll und mir eine Toxic oder die Lightning kaufen soll 
Das Teil ist einfach nur verführerisch


----------



## Fatalii (21. März 2012)

Muss das sein? Keine Werbung hier!

Auf jeden Fall verführerisch. Darum habe ich die Überlegung ja auch schon mit einem definitiven KAUFEN und HABEN WILL abgeschlossen.

MfG


----------



## streetjumper16 (21. März 2012)

Einfach melden sowas! Das sind die richtigen Spamer und Trolle... Hab ich auch gerade gemacht!

Ja sollte die Karte unter 500€ kommen und ich wieder Arbeit habe und Geld verdiene, dann wird sie auch meine sein! Und wer weiß wie sich die Preise entwickeln den dann könnten es vielleicht auch 2 werden 
auf jeden Fall ist das die geilste Karte die ich je gesehen habe... Fast 100% OC


----------



## Rizoma (21. März 2012)

Ich würde mir die Lightning nicht holen ersten lohnt der Verkauf deiner jetzigen nicht nicht und 2 wirst du auch keine wirklich beseren Taktraten mit der MSI bekommen da du ja eh nur Luft zur Kühlung hast. Und sollte wieder erwarten dir jemand 450 für deine alte zu bieten kauf die dann die 680


----------



## streetjumper16 (21. März 2012)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Ich würde mir die Lightning nicht holen ersten lohnt der Verkauf deiner jetzigen nicht nicht und 2 wirst du auch keine wirklich beseren Taktraten mit der MSI bekommen da du ja eh nur Luft zur Kühlung hast. Und sollte wieder erwarten dir jemand 450 für deine alte zu bieten kauf die dann die 680


 

Ich bin Bencher... Da lohnt es sich allein schon wegen dem besseren PCB etc.
Und das man mehr wie 1,3V geben kann!

Und eine Nvidia kommt mir nicht in den Rechner das müsstest du aber mittlerweile schon wissen! Zudem sie auch nicht grad schneller ist...

@ Topic

Was soll ich den noch schreiben !?  Geile Karte, wird definitiv gekauft falls unter 500€ und so.. weißte schon so


----------



## El Sativa (21. März 2012)

ok, dieser text ist nicht im geringsten böse gemeit, sondern soll euch in euren irren taten bestärken. er ist kurz und hat nicht viel sinn.
wenn ich lese, das man seine richtig geile karte nur wegen dem pcb tauschen möchte, weil man dann etwas besser benchen kann, denke ich mir.....wow, irre, bekloppt und unzurechnungsfähig.....fast so wie ich.
mein irres ding ist mein drahtesel. um da 700gramm am rad abzuspecken habe ich auch mal locker 600€ hingelegt. schaltung, ritzel, kette, tretlager. was jetzt noch fehlt ist ne carbon-sitzschale und leichtere felgen. aber das nächste kilo kostet minimum 1200€....also spaaren und träumen.
insofern....bleibt weiterhin so bekloppt.....macht ja auch spass.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. März 2012)

El Sativa schrieb:


> wenn ich lese, das man seine richtig geile karte nur wegen dem pcb tauschen möchte, weil man dann etwas besser benchen kann, denke ich mir.....wow, irre, bekloppt und unzurechnungsfähig


 
Ja, da hat der Nerd-Faktor das Großhirn beinahe völlig lahmgelegt, kommt manchmal vor in unseren Kreisen 

Schön, dass die Lightning ein so hohes theoretisches Potential mitbringt - was mich jetzt noch interessieren würde ist, welche Taktraten die mit Settings schafft, die auch für den normal Sterblichen zu Hause eine Option sind


----------



## bulldozer (21. März 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ja, da hat der Nerd-Faktor das Großhirn beinahe völlig lahmgelegt, kommt manchmal vor in unseren Kreisen
> 
> Schön, dass die Lightning ein so hohes theoretisches Potential mitbringt - was mich jetzt noch interessieren würde ist, welche Taktraten die mit Settings schafft, die auch für den normal Sterblichen zu Hause eine Option sind


 
Nichtmal ansatzweise die Taktraten die hier beim Rekord mit LN2 erreicht wurden, das ist ja mal klar 

Im Internet findet man genügend Belege dafür, dass sich diese ganzen extrem OC Modelle wie MSI Lightning, Asus Matrix etc. unter normalen Bedingungen nicht nennenswert besser übertakten lassen als ein vergleichbares Referenzmodell (PCB/Stromversorgung) mit ähnlich guter Kühlung (was logisch ist, Physik (Temperatur) kann man nunmal nicht austricksen).

Ich erachte es als unnütz sich so eine Karte zuzulegen wenn man nicht zumindest auf Wakü setzt wo sich das vielleicht noch etwas bemerkbar machen könnte. Grundsätzlich zeigen diese extrem Versionen aber erst unter LN2 den wahren Vorteil gegenüber Referenzkarten.
Und nebenbei, ~1200 MHz dürfte so ziemlich JEDE hd 7970 schaffen wenn man weiss wie...


----------



## Adam West (21. März 2012)

Die Skalierung mit immer höheren Takt wird doch immer schlechter oder? Zumindest bei AMDs Architektur. D.h. von den 1.8 GHz kommt zwar ordentliche Leistung mit, aber wird sich doch sicher nur minimal von z.B. 1,4 oder 1,6 GHz abheben.
AMDs Architektur ist ja nicht wirklich dafür bekannt, mit hohen Taktraten gut skalieren zu können...


----------



## streetjumper16 (21. März 2012)

bulldozer schrieb:


> Nichtmal ansatzweise die Taktraten die hier beim Rekord mit LN2 erreicht wurden, das ist ja mal klar
> 
> Im Internet findet man genügend Belege dafür, dass sich diese ganzen extrem OC Modelle wie MSI Lightning, Asus Matrix etc. unter normalen Bedingungen nicht nennenswert besser übertakten lassen als ein vergleichbares Referenzmodell (PCB/Stromversorgung) mit ähnlich guter Kühlung (was logisch ist, Physik (Temperatur) kann man nunmal nicht austricksen).
> 
> ...


 

Ja macht sie auch nur z.B. meine nicht immer  Einma rennt sie mit 1,2V & 1240MHz durch den 3Dmark11 und ein ander mal nicht ma mit 1,25V & 1175MHz 
Aber ich denke schon das die 1300Mhz unter Luft schafft! Und selbst das währe schon ein Grund für mich den ich gehöre unter die Luftbencher...

@ Vorposter

Wenn ich dir mal 2 Benchwerte zeige, dann kannst du mal was anderes sagen 
Die HD7970 skalliert mit hohem Takt sehr sehr gut...

Schau dir mal die Ergebnisse an & den CPU Takt  Fällt dir was auf  Aber am meisten fällt dort der Speichertakt auf der sehr viel bringt...


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. März 2012)

bulldozer schrieb:


> Im Internet findet man genügend Belege dafür, dass sich diese ganzen extrem OC Modelle wie MSI Lightning, Asus Matrix etc. unter normalen Bedingungen nicht nennenswert besser übertakten lassen als ein vergleichbares Referenzmodell (PCB/Stromversorgung) mit ähnlich guter Kühlung (was logisch ist, Physik (Temperatur) kann man nunmal nicht austricksen).


 
Ok, da magst du wohl Recht haben - zumindest im "normalen" Bereich bis sagen wir mal 1200MHz sollte das jede gut gekühlte 7970 schaffen wenn man ihr etwas Beine macht.


----------



## DaStash (21. März 2012)

Fatalii schrieb:


> ..News..


 Spitzen 'Ergebnis. Mich würde interessieren was unter Luft mögich ist. Meinetwegen auch mit custom Kühler 

MfG


----------



## Adam West (21. März 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> @ Vorposter
> 
> Wenn ich dir mal 2 Benchwerte zeige, dann kannst du mal was anderes sagen
> Die HD7970 skalliert mit hohem Takt sehr sehr gut...
> ...


 
Deswegen . Ich lass mich gern informieren! danke


----------



## Fatalii (21. März 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ja, da hat der Nerd-Faktor das Großhirn  beinahe völlig lahmgelegt, kommt manchmal vor in unseren Kreisen
> 
> Schön,  dass die Lightning ein so hohes theoretisches Potential mitbringt - was  mich jetzt noch interessieren würde ist, welche Taktraten die mit  Settings schafft, die auch für den normal Sterblichen zu Hause eine  Option sind


 Na Ich bin vollkommen zurechnungsfähig und bin mir auch im Klaren darüber, dass eine simple Referenzkarte oder etwas bessere Customkarte, bis zu 1300MHz packen kann.
Hier geht es mir einfach um den Spaßfaktor, der zugegebenermaßen sehr teuer wird/ist.



DaStash schrieb:


> Spitzen 'Ergebnis. Mich würde interessieren was  unter Luft mögich ist. Meinetwegen auch mit custom Kühler
> 
> MfG



Ich will die Karte erstmal mit dem Twin Frozer Kühler testen und dann den Peter draufschrauben. Wenn ich danach die Gelegenheit bekomme wird auch mit Trockeneis getestet.
LN2 wird schwierig, da ich hier keine Firma finde die mir was abgibt. Und das im Ruhrgebiet. 

MfG


----------



## DaStash (21. März 2012)

Fatalii schrieb:


> Na Ich bin vollkommen zurechnungsfähig und bin mir auch im Klaren darüber, dass eine simple Referenzkarte oder etwas bessere Customkarte, bis zu 1300MHz packen kann.
> Hier geht es mir einfach um den Spaßfaktor, der zugegebenermaßen sehr teuer wird/ist.
> 
> 
> ...



Na da bin ich ja gespannt was man aus so einer optimierten Karte unter Luft herausholen kann. 

MfG


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. März 2012)

Fatalii schrieb:


> Hier geht es mir einfach um den Spaßfaktor, der zugegebenermaßen sehr teuer wird/ist.


 
Das ist doch wenn wir ehrlich sind auch der einzige Grund überhaupt eine 500€ - Grafikkarte zu kaufen


----------



## streetjumper16 (21. März 2012)

So wenig wie ich spiele 
Habe übrigens was feines 

Also ich bin auf die Lightning echt mal gespannt...


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. März 2012)

Hast du Irrer da schon wieder 1,5v auf deine CPU gekloppt 

Naja ansonsten eigentlich sehr gute Werte für die 7970 (das ist ja noch nicht die Lightning) - ob die da wirklich so viel besser abschneiden kann wage ich mal zu bezweifeln^^


----------



## streetjumper16 (21. März 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Hast du Irrer da schon wieder 1,5v auf deine CPU gekloppt
> 
> Naja ansonsten eigentlich sehr gute Werte für die 7970 (das ist ja noch nicht die Lightning) - ob die da wirklich so viel besser abschneiden kann wage ich mal zu bezweifeln^^


 

Joa ist bei mir standard beim benchen 
Läuft im Moment auch noch so  Aber ihc darf es nur nicht vergessen...

Da geht aber noch einiges ^^ 12k mach ihc denke ich heute noch mal schauen!


----------



## Fatalii (21. März 2012)

Was machst du Irrer mit deiner CPU?  Ich erreiche die 4,8GHz schon bei 1,34V. Das ist Wahnsinn, du hast doch nur den Mugen drauf. Freak

Als Vergleichsgrundlage hier mein 3DMark11 Ergebnis mit der 580 bei 1GHz/2,45GHz.

MfG

Edit: 800 Beiträge


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. März 2012)

wundert mich, dass er die 7970 noch mit so "moderater" Spannung betreibt^^

Naja, bei manchen Benchern gehen die (Spannungs)Uhren eben etwas anders.

PS: Haste jetzt meinen Sinn-machen-Link auch in deine Sig aufgenommen? Ich befürchte diesen leidigen Übersetzungsfehler werden wir wohl bald im Duden finden -.-


----------



## MG42 (21. März 2012)

El Sativa schrieb:


> (....)mein irres ding ist mein drahtesel. um da 700gramm am rad abzuspecken habe ich auch mal locker 600€ hingelegt. schaltung, ritzel, kette, tretlager. was jetzt noch fehlt ist ne carbon-sitzschale und leichtere felgen. aber das nächste kilo kostet minimum 1200€....also spaaren und träumen.
> insofern....bleibt weiterhin so bekloppt.....macht ja auch spass.



Ohje, für meine limitierten liquiden Mittelhabe ich leider zuviele unvernünftige Hobbies.
Obwohl, man kann improvisieren, um dasselbe (und weniger) Gewicht zu erreichen kann man bis aufs maximale Minimum abnehmen und alles in Training (Kraft/Ausdauer) investieren, so hat man nachweislich eine bessere Performance als die beste (unwichtige) Ausstattung (das ist das geile am RealLife) .
Beim Gamen bliebe dann nur noch die Settings runterschrauben, und das ist inakzeptabel.

Schöne Karte, macht jedoch nur Sinn, wenn man aktuelles zockt, und es unbedingt haben muss.


----------



## Anchorage (21. März 2012)

Ich warte eh nur noch auf richtige vergleiche von der 7970 Lightning und der 680 GTX Lightning. 
Erst dan weis ich was ich mir kaufe


----------



## streetjumper16 (21. März 2012)

Fatalii schrieb:


> Was machst Irrer du mit deiner CPU?  Ich erreiche die 4,8GHz schon bei 1,34V. Das ist Wahnsinn, du hast doch nur den Mugen drauf. Freak
> 
> Als Vergleichsgrundlage hier mein 3DMark11 Ergebnis mit der 580 bei 1GHz/2,45GHz.
> 
> ...




Sicher ist sicher  Hab nur kein Bock immer neu zu starten wenn der Rechner wegen zu wenig CPU Spannung abkakt


----------



## aznsteil (21. März 2012)

Alter das ist ja mal sowas von hammer! Die Karte gehört sowas von mir!!

Freut ihr euch auch irgendwie so eine News zu lesen, wie ich?


----------



## streetjumper16 (21. März 2012)

Jupp natürlich 
Noch hab ich ne normale aber wenn ihc mir ne 2. kaufe, könnte es die Lighning werden


----------



## El Sativa (21. März 2012)

MG42 schrieb:


> Ohje, für meine limitierten liquiden Mittelhabe ich leider zuviele unvernünftige Hobbies.
> Obwohl, man kann improvisieren, um dasselbe (und weniger) Gewicht zu erreichen kann man bis aufs maximale Minimum abnehmen und alles in Training (Kraft/Ausdauer) investieren, so hat man nachweislich eine bessere Performance als die beste (unwichtige) Ausstattung (das ist das geile am RealLife) .
> Beim Gamen bliebe dann nur noch die Settings runterschrauben, und das ist inakzeptabel.
> 
> Schöne Karte, macht jedoch nur Sinn, wenn man aktuelles zockt, und es unbedingt haben muss.


 ok, abspecken am eigen körper wäre ja für fette ne maßnahme.....aber ich kann mich ja schon hinter nem laternenpfahl verstecken^^ 
mit ausdauer und kraft habe ich schon nen paar erfahrungen machen können. habe die tour berlin-bremen in 3monaten 3mal hin und zurück erledigt. war echt schön und hat nur jeweils 2tage gedauert....mit zelten etc.

wie schraubt man eigentlich die settings runter??? wat is das?


----------



## TurboMichel (22. März 2012)

wasser block muss kommen^^ dann überleg ich mir das mit der Lightning.....(denk da wird die oc spanne größer wie mit oem 7970er)bei der 580er Lightning war das ja eine hin und her werher man jetzt nen wasserblock bekommt...


----------

